# Patrick Swayze Dead



## Zora of Termina (Sep 15, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_obit_swayze

I didn't know that much about him, but I am sorry for his family.

How many celebrities is that this year?


----------



## glitchedgamer (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow...Honestly, I know next to nothing about actors, so Pat here is still kind of a mystery to me. However, I knew that he has been real sick recently, and it's still sad that he's gone.

Let's see...

Farrah
Michael
Billy
The Taco Bell Dog 
Patrick Swayze

...5 is all I remember.


----------



## Zhorken (Sep 15, 2009)

Lots of people of some fame die every year; we just happened to get a few particularly big ones close together a few months back.  Still sucks to hear, but "oh god another on the list  :( :(" gets annoying.


----------



## Jolteon (Sep 15, 2009)

My dog died five years ago. It's like things die all the time or something!


----------



## Zuu (Sep 15, 2009)

Meh.


----------



## Gary (Sep 15, 2009)

My mom watches Dirty Dancing like 10 times a year.

How sad. Though, at least he isn't sick anymore? He was looking awful those last few months.

R.I.P.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 15, 2009)

D:


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Sep 19, 2009)

Only know him as Darry from The Outsiders and that creepy guy on Donnie Darko.  But still, that's kinda sad D=


----------



## Katra! (Sep 21, 2009)

Yo Patrick, I'm really happy for you, and imma let you finish, but Michael Jackson had one of the best deaths of all time!
Just kidding, I loved Patrick Swayze. He was so widely accepted among everyone, and his movie Dirty Dancing was amazing.


----------

